# 2019 Yamaha LB 150 Lower Unit



## h5128137111 (Mar 12, 2015)

Brand new lower unit for a 2019 Yamaha motor. Asking $2000. Bought new boat/motor in 2019 and had OEM lower unit switched out for TRP lower unit before ever using motor. Have had stored in box since then. Still in new condition.


----------

